# Regeln Burggraben/ Erenstein auf Raubfisch



## kawatoni (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frage an die Raubfisch Spezis!
Wie sind die GENAUEN!!! Regeln für das Fischen auf Raubfisch am Burggraben? Welche Köder/ Kunstköder, wieviel Haken darf ich dort benutzen? Spinnrute erlaubt oder nicht?

Auf meiner SKSR Vergunning steht: ....nicht mehr als einen Haken verwenden ( ausser bei Künstködern) ???
Bei Bergsma sagte man mir ich dürfe am Burggraben nur kleine??? Kunstköder mit nur einem Drilling verwenden.
Ein Kontrolleur den ich am Craneweijer befragte sagte mir man dürfte dort garnicht mit der Spinnrute angeln. Einem Freund sagte man er dürfe nur mit Kunstköder bis 2,5 cm Größe angeln!|kopfkrat

Ich würde gerne gezielt auf Hecht spinnen, wer kann mir die genauen Regeln nennen?

DANKE!


----------



## Bassattack (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Regeln Burggraben/ Erenstein auf Raubfisch*

Hallo kawatoni ,
Soweit ich weiss ,darfst du am Burggraben mit Kunstköder Angeln grösse spielt keine Rolle ,ob 2 oder 3 Drillinge auch nicht ,ein Freund von mir ist jede 3 woche am Burggraben mit der Spinnrute unterwegs und glaub mir die Kunstköder wo er verwendet|uhoh: sind meist 12-15cm ob wobbler Jerkbaits natürlich für Hecht.

Wichtig um am Burgraben angeln zu dürfen musst du im Verein von Kerkrade sein b.z.w den Visspas von  Hengelsport Bergsma haben.#6

Mfg Mario


----------



## kawatoni (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Regeln Burggraben/ Erenstein auf Raubfisch*

Hi Bassattack,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort!
Vielleicht sind das auch alles nur Gerüchte, damit die Karpfenangler ihre Ruhe am Burggraben haben
Möchte halt nur ganz sicher gehen, habe keine Lust Strafe zu bezahlen!
Ich habe meine Vergunning bei Leos gekauft, laut der darf ich angeln am *Cranenweyer*, *Vlondervijer* (gelegen in de "Groene Long" te Ehrenstein) sollte doch den Burggraben einschließen oder?|kopfkrat und Vijver *Dentgenbach*. 

Wie ist denn der Fangerfolg mit Wobbler am Burggraben?
Kannst Du mir bestimmte Hechtköder empfehlen?
Und hat schonmal jemand am Dentgenbach geangelt?

Grüße


----------



## Bassattack (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Regeln Burggraben/ Erenstein auf Raubfisch*

Hallo Kawatoni ,soweit ich weiss muss man im Angelverein von Kerkrade sein um in den Burggraben angeln zu dürfen,habe leider keinen weiteren infos darüber,ich bin im angelverein Rimburg und habe legendlich die Jahreskarte für den Craneweijer.

Gute Gewässer sind:
*(See 1)Stuwmeer Craneweijer* Hecht,Barsch,Karpfen,Brassen,Aal
Gute köder sind flachlaufende Wobbler ,Jerkbaits,
*(See 2)*leider Unintressant gewässer wurde vor 1 Jahr leergemacht vorhandene Fische Grasskarpfen und Brassen
*(See 3)*Flaches Gewässer ,Brasch,Hecht ,Karauschen,Brassen.
Köder sehr flachlaufende wobbler,Popper.
*(See 4)*Flaches Gewässer ,Brasch,Hecht ,Karauschen,Brassen.
Köder sehr flachlaufende wobbler,Popper


----------

